# AS-i A/B Slave extra Bit?



## gingele (7 Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab wahrscheinlich ne ganz banale Frage aber ich find einfach nichts dazu.

Ich muss mich grad über AS-i Bus schlau machen und weiß das es beier wei der Version 2.0 31 Slaves möglich waren durch 5 Bit als Adresse im Frame.

Die Version 2.1 kann 62 weil sie jeweils bis zu 31A und 31B Slaves kann, aber wo steht das A oder B im Frame, gibts da ein extra Bit, somit einen unterschied des Frames zwischen 2.0 und 2.1 oder wie kommt man sonst darauf welcher Slave angesprochen wird?

Gruß Frank


----------



## HaDi (7 Januar 2011)

Ich hab was gefunden:


> Der Rahmen des AS-Interface              Telegramms sieht lediglich 5 Bit für die Adressen vor. 0-31. Um die Anzahl              der AS-Interface Slaves zu verdoppeln wurde aus diesem Grunde ein Kunstgriff              getan. Ein Ausgangsdatenbit wird als Adressbit verwendet. Auf diese Art und              Weise geht bei der Verdopplung der Slaveteilnehmer pro A/B Slave eines der 4              AS-Interface Ausgangsdatenbits verloren.


Quelle

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## gingele (7 Januar 2011)

So macht das ganze einen Sinn.

Vielen Dank.


----------

